# Télécharger & graver une émission de France 3



## boddy (27 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,
Sur le site de France 3, il y a la possibilité de voir les infos régionales des trois derniers jours. Je suis intéressée par un sujets des infos de lundi.
J'arrive à télécharger uniquement l'adresse html. Dans quelques jours, l'émission aura disparu du site ; enfin, je pense.
Je voudrais télécharger cette émission et la graver pour pouvoir la conserver.
Comment faut-il faire ?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Adrienhb (27 Septembre 2005)

Avec un peu de chance l'émission que tu cherches est listée sur Cocoajt et donc tu pourras l'enregistrer.

Sinon, si tu as l'adresse exacte du fichier vidéo p'tet qu'un aspirateur genre Web Devil te permettra de le récupérer. 

A.


----------



## boddy (27 Septembre 2005)

Je peux l'enregistrer.
Mais comment je fais pour graver sur un CD pour ne pas être obligé de passer par Internet ?


----------



## Adrienhb (27 Septembre 2005)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> Je peux l'enregistrer.
> Mais comment je fais pour graver sur un CD pour ne pas être obligé de passer par Internet ?


 
 
Si tu as pu enregistrer l'émission, tu as donc un fichier. Donc tu n'as plus besoin d'être connecté au net (fais le test: déconnecte ton mac et lance le fichier) et il te suffit de le graver pour le conserver.

Valà, valà.

A.

ps:
Si tu cherches comment graver un fichier sur mac, je te renvoie là ou si tu préfères rester sur Macgé d'aller sur ce thread.


----------

